# The Walking Dead



## Splych (Jan 21, 2011)

so does anyone else watch this series ?
so far , they've released 6 episodes for Season 1 and finished it .
Season 2 starts in October 2011 .

so does anyone else watch it ? 
i am on episode 2 atm , and my friend got me to watch it . 
it has guns and zombies , reminds me of Left 4 Dead


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 21, 2011)

Its a fine series better than most on tv, truly shows AMC good taste in film/tv


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 21, 2011)

There could be spoilers: 

http://gbatemp.net/t262833-the-walking-dead


----------



## Splych (Jan 21, 2011)

oh thanks shadow for showing me that thread .
man , i am gonna always search threads up now , rather than making a new one :|


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 21, 2011)

Splych said:
			
		

> oh thanks shadow for showing me that thread .
> man , i am gonna always search threads up now , rather than making a new one :|



to late


----------



## Am0s (Jan 21, 2011)

I watch it too, anyone know if season 2 is confirmed yet?

oops here we go
http://splashpage.mtv.com/2010/11/16/the-w...ead-season-2-2/


----------



## Multiskin (Jan 23, 2011)

man i love the walking dead, too bad the series is so motherfucking awesome that they will take so much time to make the next season


----------



## ilovegames (Jan 25, 2011)

it was too lame for me. little to no action and a cast of stock characters.

watched it anyway because i have nothing better to do.

6.5-7/10


----------



## L_o_N_e_R (Jan 25, 2011)

i watched it and i liked the series

after your done watching the 6 episodes in the season i suggest reading the comics

IMO they're much better that the show


----------



## oedipusRex_09 (Jan 26, 2011)

Definitely stock characters by the mass, but I believe that is often the case with zombie movies and perhaps to their credit. Most of the _Living Dead_ movies are like that, even _28 Days Later_, to a point. The graphic novels, though, are very interesting and kind of low on action as well. It certainly is not your typical blood-and-gore zombie flick, it's a "living in a zombie world" scenario as opposed to "kill all the zombies" one.


----------

